# Dreams RV Uxbridge?



## 96312 (Sep 16, 2005)

Hi All
Thinking about going down to Dreams RV in Uxbridge - has anybody had any experience of these guys?

Steve


----------



## 97932 (Mar 2, 2006)

Hi Steve
We went to Dreams last June he was telling us all about one of his RVs, when I asked what it ran on he told me petrol. When I looked at where you fill up it said Diesel.

Joan and Peter


----------



## 97993 (Mar 5, 2006)

> when I asked what it ran on he told me petrol. When I looked at where you fill up it said Diesel.


your a woman, your not suposed to ask trick questions to salesmen :lol: 
Geo


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Geo said:


> your a woman, your not suposed to ask trick questions to salesmen :lol:
> Geo


And you should be working mate :lol: :lol: :lol:

Keith


----------



## G2EWS (May 1, 2006)

Hi Steve,

Went there just over a year ago and thought the site was a bit of a shambles.

The vehicles we looked at where not only badly kept but had a decidedly iffy smell about them! The dreaded ingrained damp!

I recall one vehicle was a Hymer which had been used by a travelling salesman in the UK. It had something like 150,000 miles on it. The smell when you went in the door was over powering and he wanted about £30k for it!

I did find the owner very helpful but was not inclined to pursue a purchase.

Regards

Chris


----------



## 98452 (Apr 2, 2006)

Ask what you can drive on a car licence :wink: 

If it the same reply as I got it was EVERYTHING :roll: :roll: :roll: 

Has written some reports on self importation recommending leave it to the dealers like himself or you'll be in trouble (I did it OK)


----------



## anita302 (Feb 11, 2007)

Hi, Are you looking to buy an American RV? if so, I've got a lovely Damon Daybreak for Sale, 30ft in length and 7.5 ton. Only two and half years old.

If interested please contact me, you wouldn't be disappointed with it.


----------

